# DrTheo's Rub #1



## drtheo (Oct 26, 2013)

here is the rub recipe that i came up with last night for a couple of butts.  I like to use dark molassis as a slather before i rub but i had none at home and decided to use EVOO and then pat with brown sugar after the rub.

1/2 - 2/3 cup paprika

2 tbs onion powder

2 tbs garlic powder

1 tbs cayane

1 1/2 tbs cajun

1/2 tbs old bay

1/2 - 3/4 tsp cumin

1 tsp salt

1 tsp black pepper

1 tsp blackening seasoning

you should end up with a creamy reddish rub


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like a great rub for folks who don't like sugary rubs.


----------

